# sediment bowl leak



## Laugesen (Aug 24, 2006)

As a newbie to tractors and to this forum, I may have a naive question--the first I am sure of many to come. I just bought my first tractor, a 51 8n (just a bit younger than myself). It was restored (except the engine was not rebuilt) and looks brand new. I have only run it a few minutes because I am waiting on my bush-hog to arrive (a 4 footer, which is a separate question).
Two days ago I noted a small, condendsation looking gas leak on the Thupper part, the pot metal of the sediment bowl. Connections are all tight and I am convinced it is the cork gasket, which I read on another forum is a common problem. (I dunno, maybe "capillary action" wets the upper surface, and I did find a drop hanging from the plastic knob, below the bowl.)
I applied some Permatex No. 2 to the gasket, top and bottom. Didn't work at all.

Following a suggestion on "the other forum" I bought a rubber gasket from NAPA, #730-9506 to replace the original. 
The NAPA gasket is MUCH thinner (less than .070" by my mike) whereas the uncompressed cork was about .121"
That seems a heckuva difference.
The NAPA guy suggested I try another gasket which I have not seen but will get tomorrow, #D35288.
MY QUESTION: is there a better replacement? (NAPA sells 1/32" gasket material; should I try that in a triple layer??)
Or am I naive to worry about a "little" gas leakage? (Maybe, but seems a bit explosive to me.)

Thanks, all. This is a great forum.

P.S. I did a search here for this problem but did not see any previous threads.


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

On mine, I ended up getting a new bowl assembly. The cork gasket fron TSC or the like has always worked good for me, but the pot metal piece the glass fits into will get warpped slightly over time. Try a new sediment bowl assembly and a new gasket. Worked for me! It's also better to get a pre-made gasket versus a home made one - the fit will be better.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Laugesen,

Looks like Galen took great care of replying to your questions. Just wanted to say hello and welcome to Tractor Forum!:cheers:


----------



## Bruceman (Jul 28, 2004)

When I rebuilt holleys on a regular basis. I used blistex/lip balm on the bowl gaskets to get a good seal and so i could reuse them when changing jets.

Something to think about.


----------



## Lynn Patrick (Jul 24, 2006)

I had the same problem on my 9N & tried making a gasket out of what appeared to be really heavy gasket material. The next day the thing had swelled up so much it buckled & caused a REAL gas leak! I bought that NAPA cork one & have had absolutely no problem since.
Might happen differently for you, but that's my experience!


----------



## Laugesen (Aug 24, 2006)

Thanks, all. Here's my up-date: I bought both NAPA gaskets but the cork one was the wrong OD, but was much closer to the proper thickness. I installed the thin, rubber gasket in the morning and when I last looked around 6 pm, after running the engine a bit, everything looked tight!
(EXCEPT I then noted a run of gas coming from a loose bottom nut--I think just a drain plug,not a jet-- on the carb itself. I tightened that up, too.
So, I think the leaks are fixed. Hope so, since I want to brush hog this week-end!


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

I had a leak out of the same plug on the bottom of the carb. It IS a drain plug. It had been tightened before several times (not by me!), to the point it would not seal and the head was rounded off. I went to the hardware store and bought a brass plug fitting of the same size and it has not leaked a drop since. If yours develops a drip problem that won't stop, the plug is most likely bad and needs replaced. Just something to think about!


----------



## Laugesen (Aug 24, 2006)

*leaky carb plug*

Thanks much your confirmation. I took her out mowing today for the first time, and just before I did she balked at starting. I choked it--which maybe was not necessary--and in cranking some drops spilled out from that plug. I tightened it again, waited a minute, and started it up. I will check it again tomorrow, and if the leak re-occurs I will follow your suggestion.


----------

